# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  afew probs since going red

## dec11

i cant post in visitor messages on members profile pages and when i try to drag a pic to insert inline i get an error message stating that the image exceeds my quota by 7.24MB, it happens for all pics ive uploaded.

literally just since i turned red, all was fine last week. cheers.

----------


## *Admin*

Ok thanks will check into this sorry there has been a few issues...

----------


## redz

Is there a reason my avy is tiny now?

----------


## dec11

> Ok thanks will check into this sorry there has been a few issues...


thanks




> Is there a reason my avy is tiny now?


if you come out of the thread and go back in it will be normal size mate, its doing the same with me

----------


## terraj

Your red also....well there goes the red's credibility  :Smilie:

----------


## dec11

> Your red also....well there goes the red's credibility


its a false security, we're marked for axing lol

----------


## system admin

> i cant post in visitor messages on members profile pages and when i try to drag a pic to insert inline i get an error message stating that the image exceeds my quota by 7.24MB, it happens for all pics ive uploaded.
> 
> literally just since i turned red, all was fine last week. cheers.


Please tell me the exact steps I can take to replicate this issue... If I got to your profile and try to leave a visitor message, dragging an image into the post doesn't do anything for me... 

Once I know how to replicate the issue, I can get it fixed.

----------


## dec11

> Please tell me the exact steps I can take to replicate this issue... If I got to your profile and try to leave a visitor message, dragging an image into the post doesn't do anything for me... 
> 
> Once I know how to replicate the issue, I can get it fixed.


ah sorry, they are two different issues. i meant i cant attach pictures on normal posts

----------


## system admin



----------


## dec11

> 


yes, i cant do this since going red

----------


## system admin

Seems I ran out of allowed files before space limit... I will upload a few larger ones.

----------


## system admin

> yes, i cant do this since going red


At all? Or just with more than 7.xMB of files?

----------


## system admin

Dec11, try now, you should be good to go for attachments

----------


## *Admin*

The problem was fixed if you have another problem let us know.


The avies are only small when you post originally they are the same size when you back to the post it is something with the upgrade.

----------


## dec11

> At all? Or just with more than 7.xMB of files?


the message states the same size for all my saved pics, ive had no trouble with them beforehand

----------


## dec11

> Dec11, try now, you should be good to go for attachments





> The problem was fixed if you have another problem let us know.
> 
> 
> The avies are only small when you post originally they are the same size when you back to the post it is something with the upgrade.


working now, thanks guys!

----------


## dec11

arraaagghhhh!!

the picture problem has returned again guys

----------


## l2elapse

I cannot post pictures either

----------


## *Admin*

Thanks I will check on this...

----------


## system admin

> arraaagghhhh!!
> 
> the picture problem has returned again guys


I fixed this again... not sure how it reverted back, let me know, if it happens again I will be kicking some ass.

----------


## dec11

> I fixed this again... not sure how it reverted back, let me know, if it happens again *I will be kicking some ass*.


haha, cheers

----------


## zaggahamma

Attachment 117840
testing mine as i had same problem...not sure if visitor message still broke

btw, dec thats a pic of my cat we adopted from the pound...has extra toes too

----------


## *Admin*

the message problems was fixed last week... and that cat is great!

----------


## dec11

> Attachment 117840
> testing mine as i had same problem...not sure if visitor message still broke
> 
> btw, dec thats a pic of my cat we adopted from the pound...has extra toes too


nice cat, fair play for giving him/her a home

----------


## dec11

all working now guys, thanks.

----------


## zaggahamma

thanks bros...never thought i was a cat person but i gotta say dats one putty got me whipped...lol

----------

